# Live edge walnut milled pictures



## Daren (Nov 9, 2011)

I sold one of these slabs, kept the other for myself (future home bar top) 24''-27'' wide, 8'6'' long, milled 10/4...







.


----------



## chippin-in (Nov 10, 2011)

Beautiful stuff Daren. You always have cool stuff. Well I guess there would be no point to taking pics of crappy stuff. Anyway, again nice slab.

Robert


----------



## frankp (Nov 10, 2011)

Who's that dude with no hair? Daren, I haven't seen any posts from you in a while on WWT. That looks like a fine slab for a bar though. My daughter approves of your planned use, as well.


----------



## txpaulie (Nov 11, 2011)

Beauty!

Why is your grandfather in the pictures, Daren..?

p


----------



## Daren (Nov 12, 2011)

Frank, the dude with no hair is a guy who just got sick of all the work involved in keeping it (cut off almost 3 feet of it and gave it to Locks Of Love)...Much easier now, wash and go.

Paul, ''grandfather'' is also hair related I'm sure...Yep it just up and turned white at 42, another reason I mowed it off. A lot of my balding buddies tried to make fun of me saying - wow you turned grey overnight. My reply, yes mine turned white and yours just turned loose.


.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 12, 2011)

Daren said:


> . . . A lot of my balding buddies tried to make fun of me saying - wow you turned grey overnight. My reply, yes mine turned white and yours just turned loose.
> 
> 
> .



:D


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 13, 2011)

That's a nice slab of wood for sure. I'd love to see some photos when you get your bar done. (I know it's a future project) As for the hair, I had the long hair for years and finally got rid of it for the same reasons. I had a friend of mine ask me the other day why I dye my hair. I had to tell him that I didn't and never had. He couldn't understand why it is, that I have no grey at the age of 43. I told him that woodworking keeps me young.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 24, 2011)

the bible says that a man with silver hair wears a crown of wisdom ! I must be a kink ! lol


----------



## Kevin (Nov 24, 2011)

woodtickgreg said:


> the bible says that a man with silver hair wears a crown of wisdom ! I must be a kink ! lol



You mean you're Kinky? 

First post and it's funny! Welcome. Please go to the Introductions section and let us know a little. 

BTW I know you meant King. :yes:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 24, 2011)

yes I meant king, lol, sausage fingers typing.


----------



## JMC (Nov 25, 2011)

Nice slab Daren


----------

